# I want this cat tree!



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Probably never going to happen, but if I wasn't afraid of them falling, I'd go for it.
https://jet.com/product/detail/269508586c824ce5b26e664533605616?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

What an epic cat tree, I wouldn't be worried about kitties falling off of it though.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Obviously you were talking about the rats, though. *rolls eyes* Lol. I guess yeah, I'd be a little worried.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

If someone could make that in a rat size...


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

You know....

Cover pvc pipes with rat safe rope

Wrap wood with carpet and screw to wrapped pipes.

These are totally DIY able


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd probably just layer up some fleece, or a comforter underneath and around it to cushion any falls. Rats would love it at the size it is.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kokorobosoi said:


> You know....
> 
> Cover pvc pipes with rat safe rope
> 
> ...


Oh yeah - I've made cat trees before.

But I'm just sooo lazy.

I just look through the reviews to see if anyone is complaining about it being too small. They list all the dimensions for this on the site.

I think I'll get a cat tree once Rome passes. Don't wanna tease him - he has HED.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol I can be lazy too!!!

But then my wallet starts yelling at me. And the Home Depot guy never actually charges me for cutting things for me lol. I think it has something to do with him calling me carpenter Barbie. I'll tolerate his patronizing sexism if it means I avoid the fees!!! 

(is it really that odd to pick up lumber in heels?) 

And thanks for showing me that tree!!! Now I want one.... And Home Depot is just down the road.... Oh gosh.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey, heels can be a lethal weapon if you use them correctly. 

Granted, I'd rather be barefoot.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

yup. I have heels.... And I have the rug I wipe my feet off with when be been outside barefoot. 

Always been that way, I don't even feel the hot blacktop anymore. 


On topic: I think you should buy that tree!!!


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think I should buy that tree too, when I have $300 of disposable income.


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

Are DIY cat tress a viable option for ratties? I'm trying to fill my cage with toys for an upcoming trio and a cat tree would be freaking awesome. Would you have to worry about it being peed on? Or would you just have to re-wrap the wood and replace the carpet every so often?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

As long as you make it in a quality manner, I don't see why not. But like one member said, you'd probably have a better chance by using PVC instead of wood since wood absorbs urine. I think the smell factor would also relate to how well litter trained they were. Just get cheap carpet and replace it here and there.


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

I've used pvc, thick plexi glass panels and outdoor carpet for those who people whose critters aren't potty trained. Haul it outside and hit it with a hose.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok but can they make that human sized... I would play on that lol
But seriously would love to get that for my cat and my rats... too bad I am so very poor...


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

ray said:


> Ok but can they make that human sized... I would play on that lol


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I could use a human sized space pod. Throw a couple pillows in there and you've got a nice chill out spot.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fu-Inle said:


> I could use a human sized space pod. Throw a couple pillows in there and you've got a nice chill out spot.


I think that would actually sell. Use a beanbag.


----------

